# IronMagLabs' Robert DiMaggio Speaks!



## Curt James (May 9, 2012)

*IronMagLabs' Robert DiMaggio Speaks!
*By Christian Duque of StrengthAddicts.com

*Christian Duque:* When did you start IronMagLabs, and what did the operation look like the first six months in business? What does it consist of today?

*Robert DiMaggio: *I started the idea and first product (Anabolic-Matrix Rx) in 2004 and we incorporated in May of 2005. Up until about 3 years ago I worked in corporate America in Information Technology. However, for the majority of time I was building and running IronMagazine.com which has grown to be one of the largest bodybuilding sites/forums online today. IM is what made it possible for me to start IronMagLabs, it was basically a springboard for the bodybuilding supplements.

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Nutrition - YouTube

Christian Duque: People usually see a CEO of a successful company and assume it was all easy, like you just woke up on morning and it was all there for you on a silver platter. If you don't want to give names, that's understandable, but were there people that burnt you along the way? Leads that led to nowhere? Investors that pledged but never paid? I guess the question really is, what kind of BUMPS in the road did you experience at the helm of IML?

Robert DiMaggio: Yeah they do but not in my case. I paid my own way thru college with my GI Bill from the Army and working part-time. As I stated above before IronMag I worked in IT totaling almost 14 years and running IronMagazine and IronMagLabs on the side. I would spend nights and weekends working on the two companies up until January of 2009 when I went full-time with my own businesses. At that point I quit my day job and put all of my energy into IronMagLabs. The only help I have received is from my spouse Gena, I never had any investors or partners even up until today. IronMagLabs is debt free and has always been, I am quite savvy when it comes to finances and business, maybe that 4 year degree from CSU did help! lol The hardest thing for us to do was find a reputable manufacturer, we have two manufacturers now that we use and have been with for years.

Christian Duque: Let's talk about some of the products. Aaron Singerman of RxMuscle.com is IronMagLabs National Spokesperson; he absolutely loves Super DMZ Rx. What's all the rage with this product? Why is everyone ordering and RE-ordering this formula off all the major supplement websites?

Robert DiMaggio: Yeah, the interesting part is Aaron used our products before I even knew who he was. He came to me saying how much he liked the Super-DMZ Rx and eventually we sponsored him last year in a couple of  shows. After that we decided to keep him on board as our "spokesperson" and "online promoter". 

It's really simple, we had huge success with *Super-DMZ Rx *because it worked. Many companies put prohormone products out that are either under dosed or just completely bunk. IronMagLabs has every compound independently lab tested by a third party to verify efficacy. I would not trust any company that 
did not follow this protocol, most compounds come from China and you just cannot trust that they are sending legit raws.







Christian Duque: One of my personal favorites - and so happens to be your strongest product is Methadrol Extreme. I really would like to hear you break down the benefits of taking this product. How do Methadrol sales compare to Super DMZ Rx?

Robert Dimaggio: That was our most powerful product and it did very well on the market. It had three compounds that worked great for mass and strength, however as of right now we have discontinued it so there is probably not much reason to talk about it. Super-DMZ Rx has always been one of our biggest 
sellers, we are in the process of creating Super-DMZ Rx Ver. 2.0! Honestly we may bring it back due to the demand. I get emails daily asking why it's discontinued. The reason we discontinued it was because of the proposed Superdrol ban, that was one of the compounds used in Methadrol Extreme. We are trying to find a NEW compound that has not ever been used to reformulate Methadrol with.

Christian Duque: Let's talk about protein powders. Many powders on the market today are still using whey concentrate and/or proprietary blends that have whey isolate as a second or third ingredient. Talk to us about *IronMagLab's Whey Protein Isolate*, how did you get it this sweet w/o any sugar, and is this a product you'd ever consider to market through GNC, Vitamin World, Vitamin Shoppe? I don't how anyone could ever want to drink Nitrocrap or Synthastinks after enjoying the taste of IML's protein and experiencing the anabolic benefits of a pure, clean protein.






Robert DiMaggio: Right, most of the whey protein isolate powders on the market are crap, as you said they either use a whey concentrate or another inferior whey protein source and/or fillers. I have even seen independent tests done on some of the "big companies" proteins where they came back having more sugar & fat and less protein than the label states. This is never the case with IronMagLabs products. We wanted a clean isolate that tastes great, mixes easily and we did not want to add any extra calories or sugar. So rather than using chemicals like Sucralose or Aspartame as a sweetener we used an all natural herb called Stevia. We also recently came out with *Complete Protein Rx*, which is a TEN source protein blend, it's great as a meal replacement or a night time shake, and it tastes awesome.






Christian Duque: I've never used Deca-drol Max. What can you tell us about this product and what users expect. Also could explain to the difference between "methylated" and "non-methylated" so we can get a handle on this seemingly key difference.

Robert DiMaggio: Yes it's still available, *Deca-Drol Max* contains Methoxygonadiene (aka Max LMG) and 5a-Hydroxy Laxogenin, Max LMG has been around for quite awhile, it's a great great compound for gaining mass and it can be stacked with other products like Halo or Super-DMZ as it's non-methylated. Max LMG is a progestin, as such it will not aromatize (convert to estrogen), also will not convert to DHT. The chemical structure of Max LMG is shown to increase overall muscle composition, strength and libido. Because it reduces 5-alpha you'll notice hardening effects to compliment size gains. Methylation of oral steroids increases the bio-availability protecting it from the first pass thru the liver, this in turn puts extra stress on the liver and raises liver enzymes. The way a steroid is "methylated" is by the addition of an alkyl group (either a methyl or ethyl) to the alpha position of the 17 carbon in the steroid backbone. By adding this methyl group at the 17a position the major route of androgen deactivation is avoided. The additional methyl stops the oxidation of the steroid to a 17-keto steroid. This allows a large part of the steroid to avoid the first pass metabolism and degradation in the liver.






Christian Duque: To the best of my knowledge there wasn't an actual ban on 6-OXO, yet Eropharm and Gaspari both switched their lines. If there wasn't a formal ban, why do you suppose any company would play it so safe, they'd get rid of a tried and true formula, only to replace it with herbs and weeds that we all know are not conducive to pct for anyone coming off a ph cycle / or stronger?

Robert DiMaggio: That is correct 6-OXO was never actually banned and it has a ton of science behind it. As far as I know they were forced by the FDA to stop using this compound, but I really don't know any more than that in regards to those two companies.

*E-Control Rx™* contains 4-Androstene-3,6,17-trione (aka 6-OXO) a dietary supplement that increases the testosterone-estrogen ratio. E-Control Rx™ is a potent irreversible aromatase inhibitor that inhibits estrogen biosynthesis by permanently binding and inactivating aromatase in adipose and peripheral tissue. Aromatase is responsible for the conversion of testosterone to estradiol. Blocking aromatase causes the body to decrease in levels of estradiol, which then results in increase of LH and consequently, testosterone. Since testosterone has myotropic activity and estradiol does not, elevated testosterone levels increase muscle mass.






E-Control Rx™ is also used by steroid or prohormone users to counteract estrogen level increases caused by aromatization during their steroid cycle. This helps minimize side effects such as gynecomastia but can lead to acne. Also, after a steroid cycle, the compound may be used to shorten the recovery from the testicular suppression that can be the result of the use of steroids. A recent United States patent application claims an 88% increase in plasma testosterone levels in men, while decreasing estrogen levels by 11%. The subjects took 300mg orally twice a day for four weeks without taking any other 
drugs or supplements. Baylor University conducted an eight-week study to determine the effects of 300 mg or 600 mg of 6-OXO in resistance-trained males. Compared to baseline, free testosterone increased by 90% for 300mg group and 84% for 600mg group, respectively. Also dihydrotestosterone and the ratio of free testosterone to estradiol increased significantly.

Christian Duque: I know you're married from hearing that episode IronEmpire Radio and from facebook, but talk to us about your wife,* Gena Marie*. How has she helped you reach your goals in life and what has she done for the company?

Robert DiMaggio: She has been by my side since day one allowing me to do what I do, she also has done the bookkeeping since the beginning. But actually as of August 2010 she quit corporate America as well to work for IronMagLabs full-time. Her background is accounting and taxes so it works out very well for us.

Christian Duque: Another aspect of IronMagLabs that I think is very impressive, is all the sponsored athletes you have. Starting with your most popular, hardworking, and loyal browarrior, *Aaron Singerman*, followed closely (popularity-wise) by *PJ Braun*, and along the list,  how do these stars further the mission of IronMagLabs? How does an athlete go about getting sponsored? How many folks are signed? Is it just bodybuilders?

Aaron Singerman gets His First Package From IronMagLabs! - YouTube

PJ Braun Makes a BIG Announcement! - YouTube

Robert DiMaggio: As I said earlier Aaron originally was a "sponsored athlete" but he is now in charge of a lot of our online marketing, videos, Twitter, Facebook, etc. and since he travels to so many shows worldwide we decided to call him our "national spokesman"! Being primarily an online business it's extremely important that we have athletes promoting us online. We look for people that are serious in the industry and have an online presence and a lot of followers. We have a few bodybuilders, but actually I think we have more females now than males that we sponsor. We have come out with two products that are completely unique in this market, meaning no else has anything like them! That would be our Osta Rx and Halo For Her. Since the industry seems to be shifting and females are sort of taking over at the competition level (they now have 5 divisions) we wanted to put out a couple of products that can be used by females. Whether they are competing in bikini or bodybuilding, both Halo For Her and Osta Rx can help take their physique to the next level without using any illegal anabolic steroids or having nasty side effects.

Christian Duque: Kinda goin backwards here, but as you know I asked you for some Halo Extreme for a international bodybuilding legend  here in town (thanks for sending him all those supplements; he loved them), but I'm kind of curious as to the differences between a competitor in contest prep using Halo as opposed to Super DMZ Rx. Won't they both get you ripped & hard? Help me out here. 

Robert DiMaggio: Everyone reacts differently to all compounds, yes both products will give similar results. I think either is a great choice including Cyanostane Rx, but again it depends what works best for the individual. Also, some people have side effects to certain compounds that they don't want to deal with and they may find that Halo Extreme works just as well for them without the sides.

Christian Duque: For the ladies reading this, IronMagLabs has just released Halo For Her. Robert, please give us a breakdown about this product, and what type of competitor would this formula most benefit (bodybuilder, physique, figure, fitness)? Would a bikini competitor take Halo For Her?






Robert DiMaggio: Yes, I mentioned this earlier. One of the most popular anabolic steroids for females is Anavar. *Halo For Her* is a legal prohormone that has a very low androgenic ratio just like Anavar (a high androgenic ratio would cause male characteristics). Females will experience muscle gain, strength 
increases and fat loss within two weeks or less. We already have a ton of feedback coming in on Halo For Her, the females are loving it! Halo For Her can be used at any level, bikini thru bodybuilding, that is why we dosed it at 10mg per cap. This allows for a bikini competitor that needs a little extra edge to use 1 cap per day, or a physique competitor to use 3 (or more) caps per day depending on their personal goals.

Christian Duque: Please talk to us about *Osta Rx* - it's supposed to increase recovery time and lean muscle mass, yet it's non-hormonal? How does that work?






Robert DiMaggio: Osta Rx™ is a Selective Androgen Receptor Modulator containing a compound called MK-2866. A SARM (or MK-2866) is exactly what it sounds like: a compound (not an anabolic steroid) which has the ability to stimulate the androgen receptor (much the same way as anabolic steroids). Osta Rx™ is an orally active (and highly bioavailable) selective agonist for androgen receptors which was shown to have anabolic effects in muscle and bone tissue. Selective androgen receptor modulators (SARMs) bind to the androgen receptor and demonstrate osteo (bone) and myo (muscular) anabolic activity. Binding and activation of the Androgen receptor alters the expression of genes and increases protein synthesis, hence builds muscle. So in essence, SARMs such as Osta Rx™ causes muscle growth in the same manner as steroids, however unlike testosterone and other anabolic steroids and prohormones, SARMs (as nonsteroidal agents) don’t produce the growth effect on prostate and other secondary sexual organs. IronMagLabs is the very FIRST supplement company to release a product like this!

Christian Duque: One great thing about IronMagLabs is that you have everything the bodybuilder or fitness enthusiast could ever want. But one product I don't see is creatine. Are there any plans to release a creatine product or include it with re-formulations of any current products? Do you see any benefit to the approach used by Body Fortesss (it's the only one I'm aware of) to include creatine in a protein supplement?

Robert DiMaggio: Well, we used to make CEE but stopped due to new science coming out over the past couple of years making it look like it's actually less effective than CM (mono). Our second product after Anabolic-Matrix Rx, which was called Maximum Pump, contained Tri-creatine Malate (and several other 
compounds), the product worked great but it was not a big seller so we stopped making it.

Christian Duque: I could keep barraging you with questions, but for now I think we're good. I hope I can hit you up in the future. Please tell the people how they can keep in touch with you and the company? Also, please share any parting words and/or hints about future products or plans for IronMagLabs!

Robert DiMaggio: Thank you for interviewing me! First and foremost our website @ IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Home, 
we also now have support forums. Secondly Facebook and Twitter, http://www.facebook.com/ironmaglabs 
and https://twitter.com/#!/ironmaglabs.

Our goal is to try and continue producing products that actually work and not just re-produce the same 
supplements that already exist.

*Guest Comments*

"Since the day I met Rob some 18 years ago, he has impressed me in so many ways. He is a very loyal, hard working, honest and a driven person. He puts his heart and soul into everything he does, whether it be family, business or just plain living life itself. He is truely an amazing soul and I feel so blessed to be his wife and a part of his life. He is truely the love of my life."
—Gena Marie DiMaggio

"Robert is the man, I am thrilled to be signed with ironmaglabs, his company is pushing the envelope to discover new ground breaking products that are changing the game for the serious lifter. So far he has been great as a sponsor and I hope to help his company continue to grow!"
—PJ Braun

"I personally think Rob is a stand up guy. He keeps in mind what is in the best interest of the fitness and bodybuilding athlete. Some notable qualities of this company are that the products are of the best quality and the dosages are never in question. Regardless of my association with the company, I'd be using there products."
—Dan Eslinger

"ROBERT is a true gentleman and he's a hardcore bodybuilding supporter at heart.  He supports the Rx Muscle website and for that I 'm forever grateful."
—Dave Palumbo

"I have been fortunate to be involved with some really great people with-in the bodybuilding industry, and one of the very best is Robert DiMaggio. He, his awesome wife Gena, and IronMagLabs are bastions of honesty, class, and quality in a business in which all of those qualities are hard to come by. They do all that, while never taking themselves too seriously, or not being able to laugh. Family is of paramount importance to me, and I am very proud and happy to be a part of the IronMagLabs family."
—Aaron Singerman

"Robert DiMaggio has been a pleasure to work for as a moderator on his bodybuilding and fitness forums, IronMagazineForums.com. He is also the founder of IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Nutrition, a company which provides the most hardcore, pure and legal supplements in the industry. I admire Rob for his entrepreneurial endeavors and success as well as the way he treats his extended IronMag family. He and his lovely wife, Gena Marie, are truly two of my heroes in this industry. I'm looking forward to continuing my association with Rob and IronMagazine for years to come."
—Curt James

"Yes! Absolutely! Iron Mag Labs has always put out the best quality supplements. Robert's willingness to reach out to amateur bodybuilders like myself really speaks to how much he is dedicated to seeing the sport grow. I was humbled and excited to be asked by him to represent Iron Mag Labs as one of their sponsored athletes! I look forward to growing with such a great company! Thank you!"
—Mateo Salado

"Though I have not met robert in person, I know him to be one of the most admirable and giving men I know. His company is simply revolutionary and each product has solid science and quality behind it. You won't find a better company with more pure products out there, period! What Robert has created is simply fascinating and incomparable."
—Aspen Schmidt

"I truly love him, his wife, and the company. He knows his product inside and out, from the relationship I have built with the company, if he ever doesn't have the answer he will go out and find it, increasing my knowledge as well as his own. The product IronMagLabs Inc. puts out is fantastic, it's top quality. The protein taste great, they make the best product possible, as well as stay on the cutting edge. Also, the time it takes to get a package to you seems to be unheard of. I get my product within two days of ordering it."
—Kat Carstensen

"I am currenlty sponsored by IML and on team Total Package, I look forward to representing IML and Total Package on the stage in Chicago and Vegas this year! I love their protein, nitro4 (as my pre workout) and leanfuel (as my fat burner/energy booster)."
—Sandi Forsythe

"I've never actually met Robert personally, but I've chatted and done affiliate ventures with him several times over the years. He's one of the dinosaurs of the Internet who's been around since the late 1990's. Anyone who's been around as long as he has must be doing something right LOL"
—Lee Hayward

From *Interview with Rober DiMaggio - CEO/President of IronMagLabs*


----------



## ebfitness (May 10, 2012)

Damn, that was good!


----------

